# walk/trot/canter critique on TB/Dutch



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Please excuse the excessive dust on her, she'd just had a good roll :lol: 

My thoroughbred/dutch wb mare, Falicity. She is 7yrs old, 15.3hh. A while ago I posted a confo critique on her, and Elana asked for a video of her moving... it's a bit late, but here we go  hopefully I can get the video on here....

Link to her confo: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/critique-tb-dutch-mare-109907/


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Critique away 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She seems to have a nice ground covering trot. I think she'd be nice in hunters, don't you?


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, that's the plan for her... I'm not sure she is scopey enough for eventing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

She is cute!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I went back and looked.. and remember I said she was a bit straight behind? Now look at her trotting and walking and you will see she has a shortish stride behind and sort of stabs her hind feet into the ground. This is what an over straight hind leg does. 

It is not a horrid thing by any stretch.. and with training she will do better I am sure. Probably make a very nice lower level equitation over fences or lower level hunter. Some dressage training will help her move better and get her ring of muscles working.. and all that will do is make her more able to do her job. 

Not a bad horse at all.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the response  I do see what you mean about her stabbing her hind feet into the ground. It may just be me, but it seems less obvious in the canter... Although her stride in the back is still fairly short. Should I worry about any excessive stress on her hind legs due to them "stabbing" into the ground when she moves?? 

In her defense, this is facility's first time in consistent work and muscle development.... She had 9 months off when I first bought her last summer, and before that was ridden only six times in a year, used as a lesson horse. I'm hoping that she will improve with time and work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

She looks like she needs more muscling up along her top line, but that will improve as you ride her and get her back in shape. I'd do some dressage work with her even if you plan on doing hunters; the long and low frame doesn't help their top line one bit but the dressage will.


----------

